# Ou sont les icones de Leopard?



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour, je cherche depuis près de 1h30 ou sont les icones par defaut sous leopard? Car je voudrais prendre le fichier pour les dossier et le modifier sous photoshop pour l'adapter à mes besoins, je cherche donc ou sont les fichier sur mon ordinateur qui contient les icones en png ou autre... Sinon existe-t-il un endroit ou je pourrais le téléchargé, je trouve beaucoup de ces icones mais ils sont pour la plupart tous deja mofifié...

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé merci


----------



## Ordha (13 Février 2008)

Ca serait sympa de donner la solution pour que d'éventuelles recherches futures sur le forum soient fructueuses


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

en fait j'ai simplement trouvé le fichier en ligne donc mettre le lien pour ce seul dossier... fait signe si il y a des intéressé!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2008)

Il y en a une centaine ici mais ce n'est pas le pack complet. Difficile de trouver un lien fixe, ceci étant contrôlé pour des raisons de copyright. En revanche, si il y a une demande spécifique, on peut toujours uploader temporairement et directement sur les forums.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Il y en a une centaine ici mais ce n'est pas le pack complet. Difficile de trouver un lien fixe, ceci étant contrôlé pour des raisons de copyright. En revanche, si il y a une demande spécifique, on peut toujours uploader temporairement et directement sur les forums.



Oui d'autant plus qu'elles sont toutes dans le système et en 512px :love:


----------



## Kerala (27 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui d'autant plus qu'elles sont toutes dans le système et en 512px :love:



Je les cherche dans mon système depuis 1h  , si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider merci


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Je les cherche dans mon système depuis 1h  , si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider merci



Ici tu trouveras une astuce AppleStuut  pour retrouver les icônes en 512 px 

http://www.applestuut.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9


----------



## Kerala (28 Février 2008)

merci


----------

